# Mod Boss pedals



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone know of someone that mods boss pedals in the Hamilton area?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Try Greg at www.solidgoldfx.com He is in Montreal, but is a great guy to deal with!


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

mario said:


> Try Greg at www.solidgoldfx.com He is in Montreal, but is a great guy to deal with!


+1 on Greg. I don't have any Boss pedals to mod, but a few guys I know in this area of the country have sent him their's to do, and they have nothing but great things to say about his work, his prices, and his customer service. I've bugged him a few times without having bought anything yet, and he's great to get back to you and answer your questions.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Greg's a great guy. Very reliable.

I think Scott at "Axe and you Shall Receive" knows someone. you can email him and ask.


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, Scott is a great guy, and he's located in Brantford.

visit www.axeandyoushallreceive.com and you can email him for more info.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just had my DD-3 modded by Greg at Solid Gold Sound Labs. Did a great job, was really fast and great to deal with.


----------



## ruby7829 (Mar 4, 2006)

Tim at SOngbird in Toronto mods Boss pedals. He did my Blues Driver. Didn't have the phat switch but it sounded great.


----------

